# INCREASING LIFE OF FLOPPY DISCS



## abhishek_734 (Jun 10, 2005)

IS THERE ANY  WAY TO INCREASE THE LIFE OF FLOPPIES.MY FLOPPIES GET DAMAGED VERY SOON EVEN AFTER USING THEM FOR ABOUT 2 TIMES.SOMETIMES I AM NOT ABLE TO USE IT FOR THE FIRST TIME.EVEN CHKDSK WON'T HELP.I USE FLOPPIES OF BRANDS LIKE SAMSUNG,SONY,INTEX ETC.


----------



## Generic Superhero (Jun 10, 2005)

Floppies ll be the way they are. They r prone 2 damage on xposure 2 stray magnetic fields which r common around a pc. In fact, it wont take long for floppies 2 vanish from the market al2gether and take shelter in museums. Better u invest in a pendrive.


----------



## Charley (Jun 10, 2005)

The brands dont mean anything ... I've had loads of floppies and now most of them are with the garbage dumpster. You cannot say when it will get conked or will it stay......


----------



## Generic Superhero (Jun 10, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> The brands dont mean anything ... I've had loads of floppies and now most of them are with the garbage dumpster. You cannot say when it will get conked or will it stay......



exactly...i have had terrible times wid them. But now i am blessed wid a CD-RW. Thank God those days are over.


----------



## Mr. Bombastic (Jun 10, 2005)

U can't increase the life of a dead thing...lol

FLOPPIES R DEAD....lol

WHO USE THEM


----------



## vignesh (Jun 10, 2005)

Don`t touch the magnetic disk and keep in a cool dry place away from the sun.I used to have floppies and I kept them in a floppy box.It lasted till I threw them away.


----------



## Nimda (Jun 10, 2005)

Just keep them away from sources of magnetic fields. For eg, speakers. Also, as vignesh said, keep them away from the sun in a floppy box. And one final suggestion: Get a pen drive


----------



## medigit (Jun 10, 2005)

floppy is DEAD


----------



## q3_abhi (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey, If it gets damaged dont throw it. Use technolec format. It can repair ur floppy even if ur track 0 is bad. 90% chances of ur floppy being repaired by this software.


----------



## saROMan (Jun 10, 2005)

1) keep ur Floppys in Box not scatterd on the desk
2) some times faulty Drive is also responsible..get it checked
3) avoid direct Sun Light/heat/Humidity
4)dont play with the Magnetic surface
5)if u get Track 0 Bad Dont throw them away..They can be repared....

i) Get a Small Magnet and move it Clockwise/anticlockwise over the floppy(Trust me it wont ruin ur floppy)

2) get Alkonost Maxformat 3.50  ..it can repare even damaged floppyes......also there is another small soft created by some guy named nikhil.....will send u the soft when i find it ....it can repare floppys with 10-60/70 Bad sectors .....

i rarely throw my floppies....and they last for least 6 months.....for me


----------



## iinfi (Jun 10, 2005)

get your floppy drive checked or get a new one !!


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 11, 2005)

dont kept floppies in sunlight.


----------



## sensationalboy (Jun 11, 2005)

dude i have a floppy which is working fine for the last 3 years.
for me old is gold.


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 12, 2005)

Floppy is floopy!!!

Forget it, yaar.. go for a cd writer (or a DVD writer,as i did). Or if u have some money.. go for a zip/flash drive.

Floopies never worked well 4 me 4 more than 3 months. That 2 only a max of 5 times. I prefer multisessional cds!!!


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 12, 2005)

Get a DVD Drive.
Use rewriteable disks.
I only have 1 rewriteable disc and I am using it from one year.


----------



## vignesh (Jun 12, 2005)

Right now a floppy (1.44mb) costs 10 bucks each and a cd costs only 6bucks with 799mb more.


----------



## saROMan (Jun 12, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Right now a floppy (1.44mb) costs 10 bucks each and a cd costs only 6bucks with 799mb more.



Where the hell u get a 800MB CD for 6 bucks ???    

i get a 700MB for 7 bucks and 800 MB for 20/30 bucks coz the owner says they are Special and not available easily


----------



## mediator (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey dont dump floppies atleast keep 2-3 !
As they r used as  win startup floppies man!
Any way use Pen drive (USB memory Stick)!  Its the best solution
which is very very convenient!


----------



## iinfi (Jun 17, 2005)

i have never used a SATA HDD but a friend of mine told me that u need a floppy with SATA drivers for WinXP pro to recognise the SATA drive..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2005)

Here are some tips for floppy-disk care : 

Never leave diskettes in the drive, as the data can leak out of the disk and corrode the inner mechanics of the drive. Diskettes should be rolled up and stored in pencil holders. 

Diskettes should be cleaned and waxed once a week. Microscopic metal particles may be removed by waving a powerful magnet over the surface of the disk. Any stubborn metal shavings can be removed with scouring powder and steel wool. When waxing a diskette, make sure the surface is even. This will allow the diskette to spin faster, resulting in better access time. 

Do not fold diskettes unless they do not fit into the drive. "Big" diskettes may be folded and used in "little" drives. 

Never insert a diskette into the drive upside down. The data can fall off the surface of the disk and jam the intricate mechanics of the drive. 

Diskettes cannot be backed up by running them through a photocopy machine. If your data is going to need to be backed up, simply insert two diskettes into your drive. Whenever you update a document, the data will be written onto both disks. 

A handy tip for more legible backup copies: Keep a container of iron filings at your desk. When you need to make two copies, sprinkle iron filings liberally between the diskettes before inserting them into the drive. 

Diskettes should not be removed or inserted into the drive while the red light is on or flashing. Doing so could result in smeared or possibly unreadable text. Occasionally, the red light remains flashing in what is known as a "hung" or "hooked" state. If your system is hooking, you will probably need to insert a few coins before being allowed to access the slot. 

If your diskette is full and needs more storage space, remove the disk from the drive and shake vigorously for two minutes. This will pack the data enough (data compression) to allow for more storage. Be sure to cover all openings with Scotch tape to prevent loss of data. 

Data access time may be greatly improved by cutting more holes in the diskette jacket. This will provide more simultaneous access points to the disk. 

Periodically spray diskettes with insecticide to prevent system bugs from spreading... 

You can keep your data fresh by storing disks in the vegetable compartment of your refrigerator. Disks may be frozen, but remember to unthaw by microwaving or briefly immersing in boiling water. 

"Little" diskettes must be removed from their box prior to use. These containers are childproof to prevent tampering by unknowledgeable youngsters. 

You can recover data from a damaged disk by using the DOS command FORMAT/U, or alternately by scratching new sector marks on the disk with a nail file. 

Diskettes become "hard" with age. It's important to back up your "hard" disks before they become too brittle to use. Make sure you label your data. Staples are good way to permanently affix labels to your disks. 

(BTW, switch to a CD-RW... th floppy is dead and let it rest in peace  )


----------



## banned2wise (Jun 17, 2005)

saROMan said:
			
		

> if u get Track 0 Bad Dont throw them away..They can be repared....



Damn right ..... 



			
				saROMan said:
			
		

> Another small soft created by some guy named nikhil.....will send u the soft when i find it ....it can repare floppys with 10-60/70 Bad sectors .....



I have it rightaways, its Niksoft full format created by nikhil bhandare

>>> Download here <<<



			
				saROMan said:
			
		

> i rarely throw my floppies....and they last for least 6 months.....for me



Same here


----------



## Charley (Jun 17, 2005)

saROMan said:
			
		

> Where the hell u get a 800MB CD for 6 bucks ???


----------



## blacklight (Jun 18, 2005)

128 MB pen drive  ~= 88* (1.44 MB floppy)  

Moral of the story: Invest in a pen drive and store almost 88 times more data than that of a normal floppy drive.

a pen drive is more reliable and more useful in the long run


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

i dont use floopy nw . 
but have you noticed that some floppy that cnt b opened by xp that can be opened by 98


----------



## slugger (Jun 18, 2005)

nik_for_you said:
			
		

> i dont use floopy nw .
> but have you noticed that some floppy that cnt b opened by xp that can be opened by 98


I too faced this problem when I used to use floppy disks. I was using 2000 though. Wonder what the reason was


----------



## abhishek_734 (Jun 20, 2005)

TRY RUNNING THE FLOPPY FROM COMMAND PROMT


----------



## Charley (Jun 20, 2005)

abhishek_734 said:
			
		

> TRY RUNNING THE FLOPPY FROM COMMAND PROMT



It works from the Command Prompt. BTW use small caps..


----------



## Saharika (Jun 21, 2005)

[quote="banned2wise]>>> Download here <<<

[/quote]
i could not quite trust that site ..could any body assure it ..at first click it said not found and in second attempt it took me to site
*rapidshare.de
is this site trustable....
even name of user says banned from ...
and when i downloaded zip file it was some 14 kb only so i deleted it
whats the fact


----------



## godsownman (Jun 21, 2005)

What are the apporox prices of a good company pen  drive and are they worth the amount or are CD's better and cost effective,

Please tell me the prices and good companies/.


----------



## Charley (Jun 21, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> What are the apporox prices of a good company pen  drive and are they worth the amount or are CD's better and cost effective,
> 
> Please tell me the prices and good companies/.



Ur shifting away form the topic..... The topic is abt life of floppies


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 19, 2005)

banned2wise said:
			
		

> I have it rightaways, its Niksoft full format created by nikhil bhandare
> 
> >>> Download here <<<


It says:



> File /files/2440852/NikSoft_Full_Format.zip.html has been deleted.
> Reason: No download for a longer period. Inactivity-timeout exceeded.


Can ne1 pls upload it again.


----------



## chanduthebest (Nov 12, 2005)

found the same problem... its been deleted.


----------



## alaap_anujan (Nov 12, 2005)

saRoman wrote:-


Where the hell u get a 800MB CD for 6 bucks ???    

i get a 700MB for 7 bucks and 800 MB for 20/30 bucks coz the owner says they are Special and not available easily.
are you from this world or what.


----------



## mr-blue (Nov 14, 2005)

nothing is useless ....everything is worth something if you think it is worth ......you see its all in your brain ....slap yourself if you get a thought of this sort ny other time. 

you get floppy-disk drive cleaners out there in the market which does a very good job for you costing  say between 10 to 20 bucks ....also try gettin the branded ones ...not the cheap local ones. make it a point to clean your drive atleast once a month if you r a frequent floppy user or if you arnt clean the drive just before using your floppy ....make sure you leave it idle for say 5 mins after cleaning.

and as usual try some of the advices mentioned earlier by some of the experts (if they really r)  :roll:    

even then if you arnt able to recover/use your floppies or floppy drive .....its time you discarded either of these and replace it with a new one. good-luck


----------

